# Zwei X-Server - 1.KDE über DVI, 2.XBMC über HDMI (mit nvidia

## SarahS93

Habe meinen Desktop PC den ich nebenher auch als MediaPlayer benutzen mochte.

Habe meine Notebook von dem aus ich mich per SSH auf den Desktop PC verbinden kann.

Habe XBMC mit dem Userflag "webserver" auf dem Desktop PC gebaut.

Egal ob ich es mit --background oder mit --server aufrufe, xbmc meldet immer nur eins:

```
Error: unable to open display 

XBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering.

Install an appropriate graphics driver.

Please consult XBMC Wiki for supported hardware

http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=Supported_hardware
```

Ich bin am Notebook, und wie gesagt per ssh auf den Desktop PC verbunden auf dem ich das XBMC im hintergrund laufen lassen möchte, und es per Notebook per Firefox steuern möchte.

Wie geht das?Last edited by SarahS93 on Mon Jun 16, 2014 1:43 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Christian99

wenn du dich per ssh auf einem anderen rechner einloggst, setzt ssh die DISPLAY variable in der Sitzung so, dass Fenster auf den rechner geöffnet werden, an dem du gerade sitzt (in deinem Fall Laptop). über diese Verbindung ist aber keine opengl beschleunigung möglich, das ist das was xbmc bemängelt. Du müsstest die DISPLAY variable so setzen, dass sie auf einen xserver auf deinem Desktop Pc zeigt. dann sollte es gehen.

PS: du könntest auch ein init skript für xbmc verwenden. so mach ich das

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Released under the 2-clause BSD license.

description="Start and stop XBMC"

depend()

{

        need net

        use pulseaudio

}

start()

{

        ebegin "Starting XBMC"

        start-stop-daemon --start -u ${XBMC_USER:-xbmc} --background --pidfile /var/run/xbmc.pid --make-pidfile --exec /usr/bin/xinit -- /bin/bash -c "while true; do /usr/bin/xbmc-standalone ${XMBC_OPTS} ; done" -- :1

        eend $?

}

stop()

{

        ebegin "Stopping XBMC"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/xbmc.pid

        eend $?

}

```

wenn du kein pulseaudio verwendest lösche die "use pulseaudio" zeile, das skript startet das xbmc als user "xbmc", den du selber anlegen müsstest, oder du änderst es ( den "-u ${XBMC_USER:-xbmc}" durch "-u <username>" ersetzen.

PPS: das skript ist von http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xbmc und angepasst. kannst auch das original nehmen.

----------

## SarahS93

Auf welchem Display/Bildschirm läuft denn dann das XBMC?

Die Grafikkarte in meinem Desktop PC ist eine Nvidia GT 210, eine recht kleine Grafikkarte, hat aber einen DVI, HDMI und VGA Anschluss.

Am DVI Anschluss hängt mein PC Bildschirm. Den HDMI Anschluss will ich mit meinem AV Receiver verbinden.

Ich will mit dem XBMC überwiegend .mkv und .m2ts dateien mit HD Audio und Video Material abspielen.

Mir ist das beste Bild und der beste Ton am wichtigsten, deshalb strebe ich an per passthroug die HD-Tonspuren vom PC per HDMI zum AV Receiver zu übertragen. Hast du damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?

Optionen dafür hat das XBMC, ausprobieren konnte ich sie noch nicht. Mir mangelt es immer noch an der richtigen Steuerung vom XBMC.

Wie steuerst du das XBMC? Welche Fernbedienung benutzt du? Ist die Steuerung vom XBMC per Android App die gleiche oder besser im vergleich zur Steuerung per Webinterface?

Hat das XBMC eine Konfigurationsdatei? Ich konnte bisher nur die Optionen anclicken im Programm selbst.

Habe schon dutzende Seiten gelesen zu dem Thema XBMC, aber es ist immer noch so viel unklar ....

----------

## Christian99

das init skript startet einen eigenen xorg-server ( zu sehen an dem /usr/bin/xinit ) mit dem namen ":1". Auf dem wird dann auch xbmc gestartet (falls du aus irgendeinem grund schon standardmäßig einen xserver mit namen ":1" hast müsstest du das init skrpt dementsprechend ändern).

Auf welchen Bildschirm das dann kommt kann man, glaube ich, über die xorg.conf regeln, wie genau das geht weiß ich aber nicht, müsstest du mal anderweitig nachforschen, ich glaube im gentoo wiki stand da was dazu und wenn nicht kannst du mal das arch wiki probieren, die haben da einen recht ausführlichen Eintrag zu xorg.conf.

Mit hdmi habe ich auch keine erfahrung.

als fernbedienung verwende ich ausschließlich das webinterface "awx", die android app kenne ich nicht.

xbmc hat sogar ein ziemlich umfangreiches konfigurationsverzeichnis (~/.xbmc). Wenn du da direkt drin was ändern willst, kannst du im xbmc wiki nachschauen. das ist aber nicht vollständig wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

----------

## SarahS93

Wie kann ich denn sehen ob mein jetziger xserver auf :1 oder :0 läuft?

----------

## Christian99

```
ps aux|grep X|grep -v grep
```

da siehst du die Befehlszeile für deinen X-server und da kommt irgendwo ":N" vor, wobei das "N" die Nummer deines Xservers ist. wenn du es aber nicht weißt, dann hast du es höchst wahrscheinlich nicht speziell angepasst und er ist :0

----------

## SarahS93

ps aux|grep X|grep -v grep

```
root      5154  1.9  1.4 324916 237476 tty8    Ss+  Jun12  23:21 /usr/bin/X :0 vt8 -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-dmGMLa
```

Ok, dann passt das schonmal den zweiten xserver auf :1 laufen zu lassen.

----

Wow, das tut sogar schon ...

----

Was kann ich gegen tun das das Webinterface sich so schlecht umstellen lässt.

Kann nur zwischen den Webinterfaces wechseln wenn ich jedesmal den gesamten PC neustarte.

Das umstellen von dem Webinterface im XBMC hat keine wirkung, es wird mir immer das selbe Webinterface angezeigt. Ausser wenn ich den PC neustarte, dann habe ich das zu letzt eingestellt Webinterface.

Habe festgestellt das das Webinterface auch noch erreichbar ist wenn XBMC garnicht mehr läuft.

----------

## Christian99

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne muss man nichtmal xbmc neustarten. aber spätestens durch einen neustart von xbmc ist das neue webinterface da.

Vielleicht liegt es an browserseitigen caching?

----------

## SarahS93

Muss ich weiter testen woran es liegt, aktuel habe ich wieder das default Webinterface.

Weisst du wie das funktioniert wenn ich einen Filme abspielen will der mit 23,976 fps ist?

Mein PC Bildschirm kann keine 23,976 fps, das ist mir klar. Aber ich finde auch nirgendswo eine Info vom XBMC mit wieviel fps eine Videodatei ist.

Und auch keine Option das dass XBMC die fps von dem Video die der Videoausgabe anpassen kann.

----------

## Christian99

angepasst wird die framerate automatisch bei der wiedergabe, da musst du dich nicht drum kümmern. ob und wie xbmc die framerate einer datei anzeigt weiß ich auch nicht, aber im zweifelsfall kannst du ffprobe nehmen.

----------

## SarahS93

Achso, ok.

Eine mir wichtige Sache konnte ich immer noch nicht klären.

Wenn ich meinen TV/Beamer der am Receiver hängt aushabe, wie kann ich dann Musikdateien über das XBMC abspielen?

Irgendwie gibt es keine vernüpftige remotesteuerung....

Wie machst du das?

----------

## Christian99

ich finde die remotesteuerung eigentlich recht brauchbar  :Smile: 

----------

## SarahS93

Aber wie machst du das wenn du Musik darüber abspielst und keinen TV/Beamer am Video ausgang dran hast?

----------

## Christian99

naja, diese funktion verwende ich nicht so häufig, da bevorzuge ich eigentlich mpd, aber prinzipiell geht das ja auch über das webinterface, zumindest bei meinem (awx). mit den anderen interfaces hab ich mich nicht so genau beschäftigt.

----------

## SarahS93

Hatte bisher meine LaLa immer mit moc abgespielt.

Wie startest du das xbmc?

Wenn ich meinen Rechner boote und dann im KDE in einem Terminal als root "/etc/init.d/xbmc start" eingebe, erscheint die XBMC Obefläche.

Will ich dann zurück zum KDE wechseln, was vorher auf STRG und F7 lag, ist da nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm wo oben links ein Kurser blinkt.

KDE ist jetzt seltsammerweise bei STRG und F8. Das XBMC auf STRG und F9.

Warum verschiebt sich das alls durch das XBMC?

Ist nicht erst seit dem XBMC, schon länger, da kommt es vor das wenn ich mich im KDE einlogge, keine Icons mehr auf dem Desktop sind (Ordneransicht).

Nach einem STRG und F1, root, /etc/init.d/xdm restart ist dann wieder alles da.

Das Problem ist bei Ca. jedem vierten einloggen im KDE.

----------

## SarahS93

Woran kann das liegen

----------

## SarahS93

Wie starte ich den zweiten X-Server so das nur er auf dem Hdmi-Anschluss sein Signal ausgibt? Auch so wenn das Display (AV-Receiver und Beamer) ausgeschaltet sind?

Und wie kann ich auf dem zweiten X-Server VNC laufen lassen um jederzeit darauf zugreifen zu können?

----------

## Christian99

Allein durch das starten des zweiten XServers dürften sich die virtuellen Displays nicht verschieben. Höchstens wenn zwei laufen und dann einer neu gestartet wird ( bei Verwendung eines DM entspricht auch ein aus- und einloggen einem XServer neustart).

Wie schon gesagt, auf welchem Anschluß ein XServer läuft müsste man über die xorg.conf einstellen können, glaube ich, hab ich aber noch nie gemact.

----------

## SarahS93

Was ist ein DM ?

Wie installiert man auf einem zweiten X-Server einen VNC Server wenn man im zweiten X gleich ein programm laufen hat?

----------

## Christian99

dm=displaymanager, also kdm gdm etc

ZU vnc weiß ich nix

----------

## SarahS93

Kann mich bei mir nicht errinern jemals eine xorg.conf Datei angelegt zu haben, ich glaube das wurde autmatisch gemacht.

Kann ich die denn dann überhaupt noch ändern?

xorg und KDE laufen ansonsten gut, wenn ich jetzt nur die Sache mit dem Hdmi regeln will muss ich dann die gesamte xorg.conf schreiben oder nur den Bereich den Hdmi betrift?

----------

## Christian99

normalerweise brauchst du gar keine xorg.conf datei. auch keine automatisch erstellte.

Und du kannst die datei einfach anlegen mit den Sachen die du brauchst. alles was du nicht angibst wird der standardwert genommen.

----------

## SarahS93

Irgendwie hab ich das ganze jetzt schonmal soweit das wenn ich /etc/init.d/xbmc stop mache, ich dann einen Stück von meinem Desktopbildschirm geclont auf dem TV sehe.

Bei /etc/init.d/xbmc start verschwindet das Bild wieder vom TV und es erscheint "no signal"

Warum ist das so kompliziert :/ <verzweifel>

mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 test.mp3

geht abspielen wenn ich das Stück vom Desktop auf dem TV sehe, es kommt aber kein Ton

wenn ich das xbmc starte, und dann das mit dem mplayer versuche, kommt device or resouce busy.

----------

## Christian99

wie sieht denn jetzt deine xorg.conf aus?

----------

## SarahS93

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 319.49  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-03)  Tue Aug 13 20:42:18 PDT 2013

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

oder übersichtlicher

nvidia-xconfig -t

```
Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".

    ServerLayout "Layout0"

        |

        |--> Screen "Screen0"

        |       |

        |       |--> Monitor "Monitor0"

        |       |       |

        |       |       |--> VendorName "Unknown"

        |       |       |--> ModelName "Unknown"

        |       |       |--> HorizSync  28.0-33.0

        |       |       |--> VertRefresh  43.0-72.0

        |       |       |--> Option "DPMS"

        |       |

        |       |--> Device "Device0"

        |       |       |--> Driver "nvidia"

        |       |       |--> VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"

        |       |

        |       |--> DefaultColorDepth 24

        |

        |--> InputDevice "Keyboard0"

        |       |

        |       |--> Driver "kbd"

        |       |--> Option "CoreKeyboard"

        |

        |--> InputDevice "Mouse0"

        |       |

        |       |--> Driver "mouse"

        |       |--> Option "Protocol"

        |       |--> Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        |       |--> Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        |       |--> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        |       |--> Option "CorePointer"
```

----------

## SarahS93

Habe den Rechner herrunter gefahren, DVI Bildschirmkabel abgezogen, so das nur noch das HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen ist. Funktioniert!

Also sowohl vom KDE aus wenn ich das XBMC aufrufe, oder wenn ich nur einen X-Server laufen habe mit nur dem XBMC. HD-Ton per Passthrough zum AVR funktioniert. Das Bild ruckelt aber alle 5 bis 10 Sek, ich denke das könnte daran liegen das er es in 720p mit 60Hz rausgibt (Test TV Kann nicht mehr).

Im XBMC habe ich die Option gesetzt das die Bildwiederholrate dem Video angepasst werden soll, habe Videos mit 23,976 Fps, und diese Bildwiederholrate will ich dann auch.

per aplay oder mplayer mit der hardwareadresse habe ich es nicht bekommen

ich habe natürlich im alsamixer bei der nvidiakarte die vier regler aktiviert, sie waren stumm.

im XBMC sehe ich sogar den Namen von meinem AV Receiver  :Wink: 

Wer von euch nutzt hier noch das XBMC?

----------

## musv

Hallo Sarah, 

ich antworte einfach mal auf die PM hier. Eventuell können dann andere auch davon profitieren. 

Erstmal vorweg: Ich nutze den HTPC ausschließlich als HTPC, d.h. das Teil startet und bootet direkt ins XBMC. Ich nutze keinen

Login-Manager

Window Manager

Bei mir ist auch nur der TV über HDMI angeschlossen. Einen weiteren Monitor hab ich nicht dran. Ich hab damals gemerkt, dass der TV schon ab dem Bootvorgang das Bild vom Computer darstellen kann. Dadurch hab ich dann keine Notwendigkeit für einen zusätzlichen Monitor gesehen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob du unbedingt KDE und einen Login-Manager brauchst, d.h. ob du mit dem Rechner nebenbei noch arbeiten willst. Falls nicht:

Ich hab einen Nutzer xbmc auf meinem Rechner angelegt. Dazu hab ich dann folgende Scripte:

```
if [[ -z $DISPLAY && ! -e /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 ]] && (( EUID )); then

  exec startx

fi
```

-> startet den X-Server als User XBMC

```
#!/bin/sh

exec /dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session usr/bin/xbmc --standalone -fs 2>&1 > /dev/null
```

-> startet eine DBus-Session und XBMC als Standalone im Vollbild direkt im X-Server ohne Window Manager.

Den Autostart per Systemd und meine xorg.conf kann ich Dir noch nicht schreiben, da ich grad auf Arbeit bin und somit nicht an meinen HTPC rankomm.

Um den Rechner per Fernbedienung aus dem XBMC runterfahren zu können, muss man Polkit verwenden (steht so im XBMC-Sourcecode):

```
[Actions for xbmc user]

Identity=unix-user:xbmc

Action=org.freedesktop.devicekit.power.*;org.freedesktop.upower.*;org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.*

ResultActive=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultAny=auth_admin
```

Sound per HDMI

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 test.mp3
> 
> geht abspielen wenn ich das Stück vom Desktop auf dem TV sehe, es kommt aber kein Ton
> 
> wenn ich das xbmc starte, und dann das mit dem mplayer versuche, kommt device or resouce busy.

 

Das Verhalten ist logisch. 

":device=hw=1.3" bedeutet, dass der MPlayer direkt auf das Sounddevice zugreift, ohne über Pulseaudio oder Alsa-DMix zu gehen. Das ist grundsätzlich erst mal gut, da dadurch die Sounddaten nicht resampled werden und du dadurch eine höhere Soundqualität ("bit perfect") hast. Der Nachteil an der Sache ist, dass halt immer nur ein Programm auf die Soundkarte zugreifen kann. Das hab ich bei mir auch so eingestellt. 

Im XBMC gibt's dazu ein paar Einstellungen. XBMC hat einen Menüsound, d.h. jedesmal, wenn du im Menü navigierst, kommt da ein Klick- oder Wischsound (je nach Thema). Dadurch blockiert XBMC die Soundkarte, und der MPlayer kann den Sound nicht mehr abspielen. Deswegen solltest du im XBMC die Menüsounds komplett deaktivieren (Einstellungen -> Darstellung oder Skin). Stellst du den Menüsound ab, gibt XBMC die Soundkarte frei, wenn du nicht grad einen Film oder TV oder Musik abspielst. Ich hab auf dem Rechner noch MPD zum Soundabspielen laufen, wenn ich den TV nicht einschalten will. Funktioniert beides wunderbar. 

Wenn 1.3 Deine Nvidia-Soundkarte ist, dann solltest du die Soundeinstellungen so wählen:

```

pcm.!default {

   type hw

   card 1

        device 3

}
```

Dann läuft jeglicher Sound über das Nvidia-Device. Aber Achtung, durch den direkten Zugriff auf das Hardware-Device kann natürlich immer nur eine Anwendung was abspielen. 

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du auch schon die Gotham-Version von XBMC, d.h. 13.x verwendest. Da gibt es bei den Einstellungen eine Option "Einstellungslevel" (oder so ähnlich) mit Anfänger, Mittel, Experte. Das solltest du auf Experte stellen. Dann kannst du bei den XBMC-Einstellungen -> Hardware -> Sound das Sounddevice einstellen. Dort musst du dann probieren. Es gibt 2 verschiedene Einstellungen:

Sound für analoge Tonquellen

Sound für Pass Through

Das Neckige daran ist, dass dadurch bei erzeugten Tonformaten, z.B. Abspielen MP3 ein Sound rauskommen kann und bei Pass Through (Dolby Digital, DTS) bleibt die Anlage stumm. In den Soundeinstellungen kannst du auch konfigurieren, ob Deine Anlage DTS und Dolby Digital selbst dekodieren kann. Ich verwende einen AV-Receiver, der kann das. Damit gibt dann XBMC den Ton bei Filmen unbehandelt einfach an den AVR weiter. Das solltest du ebenfalls so konfigurieren, wenn du einen AVR verwendest.

----------

## SarahS93

Hey, danke für deine sehr Ausführliche Antwort. Meine HTPC Sache ruht gerade etwas ... . Schreibe aber dazu hier später weiter.

----------

## musv

Mal noch die Systemd-Unit für Startx:

```

[Unit]

Description=Startx

[Service]

Type=simple

User=xbmc

ExecStart=/usr/bin/startx

[Install]

Alias=display-manager.service

WantedBy=graphical.target

```

----------

## SarahS93

Die letzten Tage zu viel anders um die Ohren gehabt ... da musste das XMC warten :/

Ich denke immer mehr darüber nach das XBMC getrennter laufen zu lassen, entweder so wie du und wohl die meisten auf einem HTPC oder in einer über Qemu-KVM laufendem VM.

HTPC würde wieder mehr neue Hardware für mich bedeuten, in einer VM auch, aber dafür könnte eine weitere zweite Grafikkarte vielleicht schon reichen.

Eine Fernbedienung von Logitech will ich mir zu legen, und einen IR USB Empfänger wobei ich da noch nicht weiss welchen ich brauche.

Den HTPC oder die VM per Fernbedienung einschalten/booten wäre schon toll, ist soetwas möglich? Welche FB und IR Empfänger hast du?

Der gedanke das XBMC in einer VM auf meinem nicht schwachem ServerPC laufen zu lassen ist schon toll, nur ob das so einfach geht und es den aufwand wert ist?!

Jedenfalls wäre es dann an neuer Hardwareanschaffung neben der Logitech FB und dem IR Empfänger nur eine Ca. 20 Euro teure GeForce GT 210 Grafikkarte.

Meine Software ist auf einem leider noch etwas älterem Stand. media-tv/xbmc-12.2-r1 nvidia-drivers-304.108 gentoo-sources-3.10.7-r1

Hab mir das xbmcbuntu-13.0~gotham_amd64.iso geladen und per unetboot auf einem USB Stick bootfähig gemacht und es auf meiner Hardware gebootet.

Es waren gefühlt deutlich weniger Ruckler.Ich werde heute oder die Tage damit weiter Testen, mit mehr Videodateien und einem Gerät das 24p kann. Mein Test TV macht wohl leider nur 60Hz. Vielleicht ist das auch schon das Problem warums ruckelt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Den HTPC oder die VM per Fernbedienung einschalten/booten wäre schon toll, ist soetwas möglich? Welche FB und IR Empfänger hast du?

 

http://www.atric.de/IR-Einschalter/index.php

Habe ich mir letztens gekauft und in Verbindung mit dem seriellen Port hat man für ~23€ einen sehr guten Empfänger und die Möglichkeit den PC einzuschalten.

Ich bin sehr begeistert!

----------

## musv

Eine eigene Fernbedienung brauchst du nicht unbedingt. XBMC unterstützt CEC. In der Verbindung RaspberryPI und OpenElec funktioniert das prima. Bedeutet in der Praxis, dass du die Fernbedienung vom TV verwenden kannst und die Signale über HDMI an den HTPC weitergereicht werden. 

Bei mir liefert die Fernbedienung das Gehäuse. Ist 'ne Soundgraph iMon. Den PC einschalten per Fernbedienung funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Zusätzlich hab ich mir noch 'ne Logitech Harmony One gekauft. Mit der kann man Profile anlegen und alle Geräte (TV, PC, AVR) steuern. Funktioniert soweit auch klasse. Empfehlen würde ich sie trotzdem nur bedingt aus folgenden Gründen:

Das Touchscreen-Display braucht Strom. Entsprechend muss man die Fernbedienung alle 2 Tage aufladen. 

Mein Sohnemann (damals 16 Monate) hat das Teil zu oft unsanft zu Boden befördert. Dadurch ist das Display gebrochen. Der Touchscreen funktioniert zwar noch, aber mann muss schon raten, was da grad angezeigt werden soll. Mit dem Displaybruch steh ich nicht alleine da. 

Der Hauptkontrapunkt ist aber die beschissene Software von Logitech. Die funktioniert nämlich nicht unter Linux. D.h. du brauchst 'ne VMware mit Windows. Unter Wine hab ich's nicht zum Laufen gebracht. Und bei iMon gibt's noch zusätzlich einen Bug, dass man den PC nicht einfach über den Ausschaltknopf runterfahren kann. Ich musste mir dazu einen zusätzlichen Butten anlegen. Das ist Logitech seit Jahren bekannt. Aber dagegen gemacht haben sie noch nichts.

----------

## SarahS93

Mit der Fernbedienung von meinem Beamer muss ich immer auf das Gerät selbst ziehlen, das ist ein wenig unpraktisch für das XBMC.

Die FB vom AVR ist zu klobig und schwer. Einen Seriellenanschluss habe ich garnicht.

Einen USB IR Empfänger der einfach dransteckt wird und gleich im XBMC funktioniert, sowas wäre doch prima  :Wink:  - geht das?

----------

## musv

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Einen USB IR Empfänger der einfach dransteckt wird und gleich im XBMC funktioniert, sowas wäre doch prima  - geht das?

 

Natürlich nicht. 

Du musst im Kernel Inputlirc aktivieren. Dazu gibt's dort irgendwelche ir-Maps. Im XBMC musst du dann die ~/.xbmc/userdata/Lircmap.xml noch konfigurieren. 

Sieht bei mir so aus:

```
<lircmap>

        <remote device="irremote">

                <start>KEY_EXIT</start>

                <power>KEY_POWER</power>

                <record>KEY_RECORD</record>

                <play>KEY_PLAY</play>

                <pause>KEY_PAUSE</pause>

                <stop>KEY_STOP</stop>

                <info>KEY_EJECTCD</info>

                <forward>KEY_FASTFORWARD</forward>

                <reverse>KEY_REWIND</reverse>

                <skipminus>KEY_PREVIOUS</skipminus>

                <skipplus>KEY_NEXT</skipplus>

                

                <back>KEY_BACKSPACE</back>

                <enter>KEY_SPACE</enter>

                <subtitle>KEY_CONTEXT_MENU</subtitle>

                <language>KEY_COMPOSE</language>

                <enter>KEY_ENTER</enter>

                <up>KEY_UP</up>

                <down>KEY_DOWN</down>

                <left>KEY_LEFT</left>

                <right>KEY_RIGHT</right>

                <title>KEY_CYCLEWINDOWS</title>

                <guide>KEY_DASHBOARD</guide>

                <display>KEY_MEDIA</display>

                <info>KEY_EJECTCLOSECD</info>

                <clear>KEY_ESC</clear>

                <mute>KEY_MUTE</mute>

                <guide>KEY_TIME</guide>

                <volumeplus>KEY_VOLUMEUP</volumeplus>

                <volumeminus>KEY_VOLUMEDOWN</volumeminus>

                <channelplus>KEY_CHANNELUP</channelplus>

                <channelminus>KEY_CHANNELDOWN</channelminus>

                <one>KEY_NUMERIC_1</one>

                <two>KEY_NUMERIC_2</two>

                <three>KEY_NUMERIC_3</three>

                <four>KEY_NUMERIC_4</four>

                <five>KEY_NUMERIC_5</five>

                <six>KEY_NUMERIC_6</six>

                <seven>KEY_NUMERIC_7</seven>

                <eight>KEY_NUMERIC_8</eight>

                <nine>KEY_NUMERIC_9</nine>

                <zero>KEY_NUMERIC_0</zero>

                <star>KEY_NUMERIC_STAR</star>

                <hash>KEY_NUMERIC_POUND</hash>

                <myvideo>KEY_VIDEO</myvideo>

                <mymusic>KEY_AUDIO</mymusic>

                <mypictures>KEY_IMAGES</mypictures>

                <mytv>KEY_TV</mytv>

                

                <guide>KEY_BOOKMARKS</guide>

                <recordedtv>KEY_CAMERA</recordedtv>

                <display>KEY_ZOOM</display>

                <display>KEY_SCREEN</display>

        

                <teletext>KEY_DVD</teletext>

                <menu>KEY_MENU</menu>

                <subtitle>KEY_SUBTITLE</subtitle>

                <language>KEY_LANGUAGE</language>

                <enter>BTN_MOUSE</enter>

                <back>BTN_RIGHT</back>

        </remote>

</lircmap>
```

----------

